# Upgrading MoBo. Do I remove old chipset drivers?



## Evo85 (May 16, 2009)

I am going from an Asus M3AH to an Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P. The Asus uses the 780G chipset and the Gigabyte uses the 790X chipset. So, do I need remove the 780G drivers before I install the Gigabyte MoBo?

 Also, what about the old LAN drivers and such?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

You should uninstall all drivers that protein to that old mobo. Then go for the switch.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2009)

Those boards don't need drivers


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 16, 2009)

well not really,The last time i did that i just replaced the mobo and went, the driver's updated after about 7 restarts Windows had to rearm,though i had to make the phone call to the automated system.. after that i had several services to disable, as they would fail when i rebooted


----------



## LittleLizard (May 16, 2009)

Unistall all drivers.


----------



## Darknova (May 16, 2009)

The only drivers you'll have for those boards are the southbridge and LAN drivers, uninstall them, and switch the boards out.

First boot after switching will be a lot longer then ususal.


----------



## drdeathx (May 16, 2009)

When Making A Motherboard Switch, It Is Highly Recommended You Re-install Os


----------



## Sir_Real (May 16, 2009)

Both them mobos have amd chipsets you should be ok to leave the old chipset drivers in. The new board will almost certainly start up ok. Then just install the newer chipset drivers for the GA-MA790X-UD4P.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

AMD Chipsets don't have drivers


----------



## Darknova (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> AMD Chipsets don't have drivers



Erm, yes they do. The southbridge driver, IDE driver, NB Filter driver, LAN driver, Onboard Audio.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

I've never had to install any SB drivers  and of course you need the lan ports and stuff


----------



## Darknova (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've never had to install any SB drivers  and of course you need the lan ports and stuff



Yup, go to the AMD website, they're all there. Motherboard/Integrated driver section, then choose Individual Catalyst Components.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yup, go to the AMD website, they're all there. Motherboard/Integrated driver section, then choose Individual Catalyst Components.



..or they all install when you install catalyst. If you are using an ATi card of course.


----------



## Darknova (May 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> ..or they all install when you install catalyst. If you are using an ATi card of course.



I do, and they don't. Unless I'm missing some big uber package of drivers.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

All my AMD rigs, well all of my rigs lol, have ATi and I've never had to install any sb drivers. I'm willing to bet they're built into the catalyst package or they're not needed at all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who knows about this? LINK
Although that works, uninstall everything that is specific to that motherboard.
I see that you are using SP3.  Do you have a SP3 install or do you need to slipstream yourself a XP SP3 disc?
And, lastly, good luck.


----------

